# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Cost of automatic swing gate?

## drewy

Hi all.  Does anyone know rough cost to build an automatic swing gate across a normal width driveway (approx 3m) which opens inwards towards house? Obviously material type of gate and brand of automatic gate opener would be a factor. 
Thanks.

----------


## nww1969

Don't know the price of them but heaps have been coming through Grays online 
with Australian delivery.

----------


## China

For a tube type gate plus operator, you should bank on about $1800.00

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Friend of mine paid lots for a double swing gate for the front and back of his property with an auto open device fitted to his vehicles and a control in the house next to the intercom. 
Worked fine for about 6 months and nothing but trouble ever since, after spending a ridiculous amount on service costs he now leaves both sets open. He is now looking into sliding gates made locally. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## bonehead71

For a double swing gate in Brisbane using BFT motors, etc it was going to set me back $2,500.  I think I'll just keep opening it for a while...

----------


## Fenced Out

You can get a full automatic gate installation DIY kit for approx $2400. You get two gates, two posts, quality Italian made hinges with bearings, gate stops plus a pair of Italian made ASA300 motors, K50 logic control and two remote controls . Gates in black powder coat finish. 
Optionally you can add a battery for battery backup or convert to solar with a solar panel.

----------


## leverage

hi guys, 
further more in this topic im looking at making up a merbau gate on some steel framing.  The fence im making at the moment has a 3600mm driveway width, so ideally the gates going to be longer then this.  I was looking at doing a sliding gate with solar motor control but if the gates 3600mm + is this to big/heavy?  Should I just add a few half bricks in to shorten this gap to something smaller.  What is the ideal driveway gate size these days?

----------


## inferno6688

I am looking at the same thing for our gate. 
Any tried the $300~400 kits from ebay? are they too good tobe true? :Confused:

----------


## China

I do not know if they are the same kits you have mentioned, a year or so ago a mate purchased a kit from ebay for his rural property, it opened the gate twice before the gears chewed out, can't buy spares only way to repair is to have new gears made at a cost of $1800, 4 times the cost of the unit. The gate is light weight one man can lift it easily

----------

